# Velo-King Tricycle



## nosduh89 (Apr 7, 2017)

I found this 16" Velo-King recently at an auction.  I just fell in love with it.  Missing hand grips, but otherwise appears to be complete.  Obvious repaint, unfortunately.


----------



## ohdeebee (Apr 7, 2017)

Attic find


----------



## nosduh89 (Apr 8, 2017)

That is awesome.  Thanks.  Will help me get mine correct again.


----------



## ridingtoy (Apr 9, 2017)

Yes, Velo King used the same paint scheme as seen in the photo on the last post for several years. Out of the two tricycles shown above, the one in the first post is the earliest. Somewhere in the 1940s the shape of the head was changed from the earlier pointed head to a bulb shaped head. Both are nice finds!

Dave


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 9, 2017)

Wow, one of my favorite trikes. Gorgeous!


----------



## Wayne Adam (Apr 11, 2017)

Nice Find. Here are some pictures of the one I bought several years ago at an antique shop ( yes I have the other wheel).
 I think that this one is a little older, and it has the original tear drop pedals. Dave ( Ridingtoy) is the expert on these. I will be restoring this eventually.
 Good luck with your trike!


----------



## ridingtoy (Apr 12, 2017)

Wayne, one of these days I'll get to restoring mine. One has teardrop pedals (the larger model like yours) and the other two have standard pedals. I have old photos purchased on ebay that show both styles of pedals used.

Dave


----------



## Charles Fitch (Apr 6, 2018)

This is one i picked up at a Estate Sale Missing some things and has a  Bent Wheel


----------



## ridingtoy (Apr 13, 2018)

Charles Fitch said:


> This is one i picked up at a Estate Sale Missing some things and has a  Bent WheelView attachment 783843



Charles, your Velo King shows the one weak point of their design on models from the 30s and 40s - the front pedal cranks. The hub has a square opening which the squared off pedal crank ends fit into, held together with the long bolt and nut. After years of heavy pedaling, the pedal crank ends tended to wear and round off until the ends could actually turn inside the hub, so the cranks would end up being other than 180 degrees out from each other. This could possibly be corrected using sheet metal shims inside the square hub hole to snug things up again and keep the crank ends from turning in the hub.

Dave


----------



## vincev (Apr 16, 2018)

I got this from another cool Caber............................


----------



## Charles Fitch (Apr 16, 2018)

ridingtoy said:


> Charles, your Velo King shows the one weak point of their design on models from the 30s and 40s - the front pedal cranks. The hub has a square opening which the squared off pedal crank ends fit into, held together with the long bolt and nut. After years of heavy pedaling, the pedal crank ends tended to wear and round off until the ends could actually turn inside the hub, so the cranks would end up being other than 180 degrees out from each other. This could possibly be corrected using sheet metal shims inside the square hub hole to snug things up again and keep the crank ends from turning in the hub.
> 
> Dave



It's not Worn Out. I had it apart for shipping and just put Them  Back on to keep  the parts together. The tire is shot and the rim is bent


----------



## Jon Olson (Jan 10, 2019)

I found this last Nov. It just looked cool, but now, maybe, wheels, grips, pedals...you know???


----------



## ridingtoy (Jan 11, 2019)

Jon Olson said:


> I found this last Nov. It just looked cool, but now, maybe, wheels, grips, pedals...you know???
> 
> View attachment 931366
> 
> View attachment 931367



Jon,  I have a couple Velo King NOS pedal cranks for both the right and left hand. I might have a pair of used pedals that would be correct for a tricycle. Just curious...what size front wheel would be needed?

Dave


----------

